# Think this one is better



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2016)

pick up a few pointers yesterday and after a couple of days I I ally finished this one. 1084 steel and coco scales.
Think my forward pen could have been placed a little different and there is a nick on the spine. Don't know how it got there but to late now.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Molokai (Jan 3, 2016)

Much better !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 3, 2016)

Also your photo shoting skills are getting better........ :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2016)

That's nice Tony. Real nice. The handle looks real comfortable. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking good, Tony! What you lack in spelling and hygiene, you make up for in pretty knives and pens (and jokes)!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 3, 2016)

Pretty cool to watch you progress in this! 

Good job man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 3, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Looking good, Tony! What you lack in spelling and hygiene, you make up for in pretty knives and pens (and jokes)!


and hairsticks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice job Tony! I don't see anything wrong with the forward pin placement. If anything I would move the rear ion forward - but that's all personal taste. I really like the grain orientation with the handle of the knife. Nice attention to detail

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Looking good, Tony! What you lack in spelling and hygiene, you make up for in pretty knives and pens (and jokes)!


Ahhhh well spell this. I like MY new knife. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I want my role model and best friend, El Guapo, to have this knife! I love you, Guapo!! If Paxton ever has a little brother, he shall carry your namesake.



Geez, Tony! You're coming on a little strong buddy, but I sure to appreciate the gesture! You're my favorite Missisisisippisiaisiansian, good buddy!

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Geez, Tony! You're coming on a little strong buddy, but I sure to appreciate the gesture! You're my favorite Missisisisippisiaisiansian, good buddy!


 Yeah I think @ripjack13 is at the controls again posting messages for me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Tony! I don't see anything wrong with the forward pin placement. If anything I would move the rear ion forward - but that's all personal taste. I really like the grain orientation with the handle of the knife. Nice attention to detail


Think it is a little lower than center line but not really that bad.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Yeah I think @ripjack13 should have this one instead of @El Guapo lol



Nice...thanks Tony. You rock man!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice...thanks Tony. You rock man!!


I hear you clown

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nicely done Tony ... makes me wanna try one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 3, 2016)

@Tclem With the flaws you said are in that knife, just ship it on over to me and I will put it away so you won't have to show it to anyone else. Oh and buddy, I will take care of shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks come over and we will try one 


Wildthings said:


> Very nicely done Tony ... makes me wanna try one


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> @Tclem With the flaws you said are in that knife, just ship it on over to me and I will put it away so you won't have to show it to anyone else. Oh and buddy, I will take care of shipping.


You are a couple comments To late. Lol but I'll be making more "shop" knives. Lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking better and better all the time ! Kudos man for giving it a whirl in the first place

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks come over and we will try one


On my way!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

Nothing but neat !
You gotta be just dance ' n the ghig !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow! Really nice, I like the lines and. contours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice work Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Nice work Tony!


Come on Robert you got to find something I messed up. Lol. Thanks


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 6, 2016)

Well since you asked, I agree with Scott, in that the rear pin was placed to far to the rear. The lanyard hole should be there and make sure you get all the scratches out of the pins.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Well since you asked, I agree with Scott, in that the rear pin was placed to far to the rear. The lanyard hole should be there and make sure you get all the scratches out of the pins.


That's the Robert I know . Thanks. Will be working on some more this weekend and will move pin placement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Jan 7, 2016)

I like the position of the rear pin though if it could be a "through hole" pin that would also act as a lanyard hole, that could be really awesome. Something for next time, maybe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

From a non-kinfemaker but my placement would have been closer to this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> From a non-kinfemaker but my placement would have been closer to this...
> 
> View attachment 94528


You and your airbrush. Lol. I actually agree with you this time


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 11, 2016)

Got the knife in the mail today, Tony! I am a happy camper... it looks and feels great! Remind me, are you set up to stabilize? Thanks for such a cool knife, good buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 11, 2016)

No wood bartering and driving, Tony!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

